# Azkoyen/Quality Espresso Q9 owners?



## RussellM101 (May 4, 2020)

As the title suggests, I'm asking if we have any Azkoyen/Quality Espresso Q9 owners on the forum. It seems to be quite the odd grinder and I can't say I'm overly familiar with it. From appearances it doesn't look like a performer in comparison to most other commercial grinders but I managed to snap one up at about the same price you'd pay for a decent hand grinder.

If we do have any owners it would be great to get some measurements from the hopper, I can have a replacement made for the same price as the spares so I may just do that.

Better yet, I'd like to hear from someone that actually has experience with this grinder!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I have got one, grind quality and dose on dose accuracy is very good, the burrs are really good on these. Programming can be a pain so I suggest you down load the manual on line, is yours missing a hopper @RussellM101


----------



## RussellM101 (May 4, 2020)

coffeechap said:


> I have got one, grind quality and dose on dose accuracy is very good, the burrs are really good on these. Programming can be a pain so I suggest you down load the manual on line, is yours missing a hopper @RussellM101


 Thank you! Good to know, also glad I won't be the only owner. It's not missing a hopper but it is heavily damaged. Truthfully I was considering taking a eureka mignon 250g hopper and modifying where needs be to fit, then just having some space for bits up top. Right now I'd be happy to use any old hopper providing it's cheap 😂


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I have a couple spares think


----------



## RussellM101 (May 4, 2020)

coffeechap said:


> I have a couple spares think


 Hoppers? If so feel free to let me know what you'd like for them, could save some work!


----------

